# How I do BLD



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 23, 2010)

I've been meaning to do this for a while now, and finally I did it. I was thinking about adding stuff about big cube BLD as well (like an example solve(s) and some info) but I'm too lazy right now. Would anyone want to read something like that?

Anyway, some info about how I solve. For corners, I always start from UFL if it's not solved. If it is solved, I start from UBL. If that's solved as well, I start from UBR, and last would be UFR. If UFL is permuted but misoriented, I usually use it as my buffer and use it to break into new cycles. If there are two 2-cycles I ofter solve them with two 3-cycles. I only solve them at the same time if it's a really easy case.

For edges I start from UF. Once UF is solved I move on to UL, then UB and UR. If all of them are solved and there are still cycles I either use UF as my buffer for the other cycles or solve the cycles as they are. If UF ends up permuted bul flipped, I either leave it flipped for some time or start using UF as a buffer.

If there are flipped corners I orient those before I start permuting, but for flipped edges I usually flip them as the last thing I do. I usually solve parity last but not always, it really depends on the scramble.

Here are some example solves that might help understand things better. Scramble in the same orientation as you would solve.


Scramble: D R2 D' L D' B F' R B' F' L' B2 F D2 R B D' F R' F2 D' U R' D R

UFL is solved so I'll start with UBL

UBL-RBU-FDR: y' L' U R' U' L U R d'
UBL-BDR-UFR: y' R D' R' U2 R D R' U2 y
UBL-DFL-DBL: y' U L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U2 y
In a solve I might be able to cancel all those cube rotations.

UF-UL-LD: z R U' M' U R' U' M U z'
UF-BU-RB: M' U R' U' M U R U'
UF-FR-UR: R2 U R U R U' R' U' R' U' R'
UF-DR-LF: x y' R U R U R' U' R' U' R' U y x'
UF-BD-BL: y R2 U' M' U R U' M U R y'

UF-DF + UBL-LDF: U R2 U' x y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' y x' U R2 U'

---------------------------------------------------------------------

D2 U' R' U2 L U' B' F' D' U' B2 F L R' B' F2 L' R2 B' D U2 R2 D2 U B2

First I flip those 2 corners
UFR + DBR: B R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L B'
UBL-LDF-BUR: R2 D R U2 R' D' R U2 R
UBL-FDR-BLD: R U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2

UF-BL-LF: z U R U' M' U R' U' M z'
UF-FR-RB: z' U L' U' M U L U' M' z
UL-UB-RU: y r U R' U' M U R U' R' y'
UF-DL + UL-BD: B R' U' l2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' l2 U R B' Setup moves here were B R' U' L2 but L2 + M2 = l2
UF + DF: x U' M' U' M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U' M' U' M' U'

---------------------------------------------------------------------

R D U' F U' R2 U2 R' B2 L2 R2 D F' D U' F' U' L2 B D' L2 U' L' B2 U2

UFL + UBL + DFR: L2 (R U' R' U)*2 D (R U' R' U)*2 D (R U' R' U)*2 D2 L2
UFL was flipped so normally I would use it as a buffer, but here I could orient all the unoriented corners with eachother.
UBR-LDB-DBR: U' L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L' U
UBR-FRU-LDF: R' U L' U' R U L U'

UF-UR-BL: L R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 L'
UF-DR-DB: M2 U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U
UF-DF-FL: x y M' U M U2 M' U M y' x'
UF-LU-RB: y r U M U2 M' U r' y'
UF-FR-BU: M U' R U M' U' R' U
UF + DL: y' x R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r' R

---------------------------------------------------------------------

D' B' F R B' R2 B U' R' B2 D2 B U2 B' D' L2 R D2 B' U B F' U' L2 R2

UFL-RFU-FDL: L' U' R' U L U' R U
UFL-BLD-FRD: D2 R U' R' D2 R U R'
UFL-DBR-UBL: y' x L2 U R U' L2 U R' U' x' y

UF-DL-RB: y R U M U2 M' U R' y'
UF-BL-FL: d x R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' l d'
UF-UB-DR: d M U2 M' U y
UF-FR-BD: U2 M U R U' M' U R' U

Now you could solve UF-FD + UFL-RBU with something like U r [R-perm] r' U' and then flip the 2 edges, but you can also shoot to the flipped edge when you have a 2-cycle left, which is nicer atleast in this scramble.

UF-FD-LU: x U' L U M' U' L' U M x'

And now you have just parity left.

UF-UL + UFL-RBU: R' U2 L U' L' U2 R L U' L' U
Or if you don't know this alg, you can set it up to a J-perm with B

---------------------------------------------------------------------

U' R' U2 F2 U F2 L R' B F' D U' B' F L D2 U F' R2 U2 L R B2 F2 L'

UFL-DBR-FRU: L' U2 L' D L U2 L' D' L2
UFL-BRU-DFR: x' D2 L' U L D2 L' U' r
UFL-DBL-LDF: y R2 U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R' y'

UF-FR-LF: R U' R' E R U R' E'
UF-LU-RB: y r U M U2 M' U r' y'
UF-DF-UR: U r2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 r2
UF-RD-DB: x M2 U R U' M2 U R' U' x'
UF-BL-LD: y' F L' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' L F' y
UF-RU + UFL-UBL: S' R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 r E'


----------



## joey (Jul 23, 2010)

zomg


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 23, 2010)

ZOMG SPEF <3


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 23, 2010)

im in ur examples, stealin ur algs

This is a brilliant insight. tyvm~


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 23, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I was thinking about adding stuff about big cube BLD as well (like an example solve(s) and some info) but I'm too lazy right now. Would anyone want to read something like that?



Of course I would! Anyone willing to do a 7x7x7 BLD attempt would certainly be willing to read something as trivial as a 5x5x5 BLD description. 

Thanks for this, Ville - it was really good insight into how you solve. I'm surprised by how similar it feels to BH, and how many of essentially the same algorithms we use.

It seems like you think a little more than I do when solving. I would never even notice a case like the third solve where you twisted your buffer piece before starting, and it clearly saved you some time. I guess it's the advantage of using floating buffers; I've often wondered if I should switch to floating buffers. I already use floating buffers on big cube centers, and sometimes it really helps.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll definately take a look at this later when I have time.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 24, 2010)

Yay spef


----------



## Toad (Jul 24, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Yay spef



^


----------



## iRiLLL (Jul 24, 2010)

UF-RU + UFL-UBL: S' R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 r E'



ZBLL again?


----------



## AndyK (Jul 24, 2010)

Those are pretty


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 24, 2010)

joey said:


> zomg





amostay2004 said:


> ZOMG SPEF <3





aronpm said:


> Yay spef





AndyK said:


> Those are pretty



<3



iRiLLL said:


> UF-RU + UFL-UBL: S' R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 r E'
> 
> 
> 
> ZBLL again?



No, S' just sets up a J-perm.



Mike Hughey said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about adding stuff about big cube BLD as well (like an example solve(s) and some info) but I'm too lazy right now. Would anyone want to read something like that?
> ...



Heh, all right, I'll add stuff here later.


----------



## yoruichi (Jul 24, 2010)

u good


----------



## Feryll (Jul 24, 2010)

Wait, so you don't use old Pochmann :confused:


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 24, 2010)

Grr I still have so much trouble understanding how freestyle algorithms are literally made up on the spot.


----------



## MiloD (Jul 24, 2010)

i should start free-buffering

awesome solves


----------



## aronpm (Jul 24, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Grr I still have so much trouble understanding how freestyle algorithms are literally made up on the spot.



Not necessarily. There are some cases where you might want to learn a fast alg for. There are a lot of cases where you can just make up a commutator. After practice, these commutators basically are 'learned' and you don't need to think about making them.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 24, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Grr I still have so much trouble understanding how freestyle algorithms are literally made up on the spot.



They're pretty much made up on the spot only in beginning stages of freestyling. Once you've done hundreds and thousands of solves like Ville did everything is pretty much braindead


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 24, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Grr I still have so much trouble understanding how freestyle algorithms are literally made up on the spot.
> ...



In that case, I wish I knew how the algs were created when Ville first started .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



Read Chris and Daniel's descriptions of how to construct the algs for BH. Most of Ville's algorithms in these solves are either BH algorithms or minor modifications of them. That's how you see those - the way Chris and Daniel describe.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 24, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > amostay2004 said:
> ...



I've looked at BH. It's just so much to grasp..


----------



## Dene (Jul 24, 2010)

Holy crap I am going to start bld again.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

:O I LIEK


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm having a BLDgasm.

This gets me back into BLD.


----------



## iRiLLL (Jul 24, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> iRiLLL said:
> 
> 
> > UF-RU + UFL-UBL: S' R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 r E'
> ...


how about this algo? 
UF-UL + UFL-RBU: R' U2 L U' L' U2 R L U' L' U
in your explanation

you found it on the spot?


----------



## Faz (Jul 24, 2010)

iRiLLL said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > iRiLLL said:
> ...



Oh, that's an easy ZBLL/COLL case.


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 24, 2010)

zomg ville.. <3
you make me wants cubing again esp bld


----------



## yoruichi (Jul 25, 2010)

why do people think u find stuff on the spot?
just because u can doesnt mean that u do


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 28, 2010)

Zomg time for 5x5x5BLD stuff.

I don't use buffers for centers. I don't usually have a buffer for wing edges, only if the cycles are really tricky like lots of 2-cycles or something. For Xcenters I start from Ubl, +centers from Uf, wing edges from UFr. Like with 3x3x3 BLD, I move on to new pieces in a certain order after I have solved a cycle. Also, I don't use re-orienting on 5x5x5. I don't know if I should, I haven't really looked into it.

(I do the following in 4x4x4BLD too)I memorise in the following order: wing edges, +centers, Xcenters, middle edges, corners. I solve in the opposite order. If I have parity with the 3x3x3 part I solve it after centers are done with a PLL alg + setup to Rw2 Fw2 U2 r2 U2 Fw2 Rw2.

Might as well use that 6:46 scramble as an example. Scramble in the orientation you would solve. F f B D2 R u2 B2 L2 f u F' D d b U2 F' l f' u D f l F2 u2 L' d2 f2 b' R F U2 L2 f l2 U2 d' r' L' l' u2 B2 u2 l D L' f2 L B d R l D' B' F r R2 D' R r' B'

Corners
UFL-UBR-LDF: L D L' U2 L D' L' U2
UFL-DFR-FRU: L' U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L2
UFL-DBR-BLD: R2 U' R' D2 R U R' D2 R'
Very easy corners 



Middle edges(M-moves are the innest slice only)
UF-BL-BU: M U L U' M' U L' U'
UF-LF-BR: x' M' U M D M' U' M D'
UF-RU-RD: R2 D' M D R2 D' M' D
UF-BD-LU: U2 x' U' R U M U' R' U M' x U2
UF-LD-FR: D U' R U M' U' R' U M D'
Doing two 2-cycles with centers unsolved is kind of tricky(and usually slow) so I pretty much always use UF as a buffer.
UF-FD-RF: M D R' D' M' D R D'



Xcenters(Small letters will be single slice moves)
Ubl-Rfu-Dfl: y x d2 r' U r d2 r' U' r x' y'
(ugh, this stuff is annoying to type >_<)
Ubl-Lbu-Flu: U u' l' U' l u l' U l U'
Ubl-Lfu: y' U2 r U' l' U r' U' l U' y

I knew that Lbu was solved because I was solving Lfu(I always start L-face from Lbu) so I could use it to solve the 2-cycle.

Ubr-Rbu: y U' r U' l' U r' U' l U2 y'
Ufr-Bru: x' r U l' U' r' U l U' x
During the solve I didn't know if Blu was solved or not so I used Ufl as the extra piece.

Fru-Dfr: x r U' l' U r' U' l U x'
Fdr-Lfd-Bdl: F' z U' r U l U' r' U l' z' F
Ldb-Dbr-Rfd: R x2 y' U' l U r U' l' U r' y x2 R'
When I was memoing that last cycle I just memorised the alg I would use instead of memoing with letters like I normally do.



+centers
Uf-Df: y' r2 U' M2 U r2 U' M2 U y
I just remembered that Dl was solved. Otherwise I might've solved other cycles first.

Ul-Dr-Lu: y' F U' r U M2 U' r' U M2 y L'
Ub-Ru-Fu: y M' U' M u' M' U M u y'
Ub-Rd-Fr: F y M' U M d M' U' M d' L' y'
Ub-Rf-Ld: y x U2 r' U' M2 U r U' M2 U' x' y' (that's what I did in the actual solve, but better would've been y' U' M' U' r' U M U' r U2 y)
Ub-Bl: x' U M' U' l' U M U' l x

Ur-Lb-Br: y r' U' r E r' U r E'
Normally I would solve Bd before Br but I saw that this way I don't have to make any setuo moves. I don't normally do this though.
Fl-Bd: x U M2 U' l2 U M2 U' l2 x'



Wing edges
UFr-FLu-DBr: x r2 L U' L' U r2 U' L U L' x'
UFr-FRd-ULf: z U l' U' R U l U' R' z'
UFr-DRf-DBl: U2 l U R2 U' l' U R2 U

Ok, now it gets pro. I only have a 2-cycle left of the cycle I'm solving, and my next starting piece will be UFl. I also knew that the cycle starting from UFl will leave a 2-cycle. So I happened to notice that I can solve the 2-cycle and start solving the next cycle with one alg, so:

UFr-DFl + UFl-DFr: x Rw2 Fw2 U2 r2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 x'
I hope you guys understood what I meant 

UFl-BRu-DLf: D' l2 U' R' U l2 U' R U D
ULb-URb-BLu: y U R' U' r U R U' r' y'

I'll just leave that 2-cycle for now and move on.

URf-FRu-DRb: y U2 r2 U' L' U r2 U' L U' y'
ULb-BRd-FLd: z x' U R U' l2 U R' U' l2 x z'
ULb-BLd-FLd: z x l U R' U' l' U R U'

I haven't checked for typos too much yet, let me know if something is wrong.


----------



## blah (Jul 28, 2010)

WAT only one type of commutator :/ I should do that.

And so much thinking >_<


----------



## riffz (Jul 28, 2010)

I only just noticed this post. Thanks for the insight. There's a lot of thought behind these solves.


----------



## joelwong (Aug 6, 2010)

wow where did you get all those algs. i will learn them...


----------



## riffz (Aug 6, 2010)

joelwong said:


> wow where did you get all those algs. i will learn them...



The 3-cycles are mostly intuitive commutators. You can make them up, but he's done them so much that they're most likely automatic.


----------

